# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.0T Engine Oil Dipstick



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Audi chose to offer a completely digital method of monitoring and displaying the engine oil level.

Enthusiasts have found that this method, while convenient for the average driver, lacks the assurance of the traditional hands-on approach to checking oil.

Your Audi is already prepared to accept the original dipstick method - the installation location is simply blocked off.

ECS now offers a genuine Audi Engine Oil Dipstick, allowing you to remove the factory plug and easily replace it with the high-quality OEM dipstick.


*Old School Assurance*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.0T (2009-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

